

Relax or else: mandatory paid vacations at tech companies - sqs
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20140903-relax-or-else

======
andymoe
They have something similar to this at banks (Though without the extra cash)
It's called PDA or primary duty absence and it's designed to catch internal
bank fraud. Usually people take a vacation and then also do a couple weeks
working in another department or role. Normally all your primary accounts are
disabled for this period of time as well.

